

Ask HN: What's the best VPS/dedicated option going right now, Fall 2012 - zrail

I recently picked up a xen VPS from a rather cheap provider but they're proving to have less than stellar reliability. What are you using for hosting, specifically for things that are quite a bit too big to fit on Heroku?<p>My particular use case is:<p>* Stealth DNS server<p>* Mail forwarding for a bunch of domains<p>* Light-weight static site<p>* Potentially heavy DelayedJob workers<p>I'm looking in the 1-2GB Xen range, but if there's a deal to be had on something bigger I'm all ears.
======
mcarrano
I am not familiar with the offerings from xen but I have recently started to
use <http://digitalocean.com>. Fantastic support, reliability and pricing.

